# cichlid tank mates (same pH)



## johnnymax (May 22, 2019)

I have been searching the net for cichlid tank mates, but almost all fish listed have a pH range of 6.6 - 7.5
That does not sound like a good tank mate to me if they are stressed from high pH all the time.
The only one I found in the same pH range was the Scavenger (upsidedown) Catfish, which I really am not crazy about.
It has a pH range of 7.5 - 9
I am wanting a scavenger or two in the tank.
What tank mates have ya'll had luck with, that are in the same pH range?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Which cichlids?

Synodontis from Tanganyika are a good choice with African cichlids from the rift lakes if you don't have other bottom dwellers (like shellies).


----------



## johnnymax (May 22, 2019)

I am thinking about yellow labs and acei


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A group of 5 Synodontis lucipinnis (formerly known as dwarf Petricola).

I would not add them as scavengers...no need for a scavenger in a clean tank. But they are great fish in their own merits.

If you want a fish to eat algae from the glass, a single bristlenose pleco usually works once they survive the initial introduction.


----------



## johnnymax (May 22, 2019)

DJRansome said:


> A group of 5 Synodontis lucipinnis (formerly known as dwarf Petricola).


I have always like they way they look and have always wanted some. They are making the list.


----------



## GuitarShark (May 28, 2019)

Ropefish, freshwater eels, synodontis, and pleco are all good options and I have heard of red tail sharks working.


----------

